# Want to Buy a Train?



## MrFSS (Apr 12, 2007)

*THIS* one is for sale, maybe.

I've ridden it and it was a nice ride and meal. Nows your chance to start your own diner train in your home town.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd have to throw out too much stuff before I could fit it in my garage, so I guess I'll pass on it this time :lol: .


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lets all chip in and have a "GROUP TRAIN"


----------



## XNWA (Apr 12, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> *THIS* one is for sale, maybe.
> I've ridden it and it was a nice ride and meal. Nows your chance to start your own diner train in your home town.


I will buy it if I can be the engineer.


----------



## gswager (Apr 12, 2007)

If we, the group, buy this train, where are the most potential places for tourists & fans to ride for years to come, not few years and then go bankrupt?


----------



## stlouielady (Apr 12, 2007)

gswager said:


> If we, the group, buy this train, where are the most potential places for tourists & fans to ride for years to come, not few years and then go bankrupt?


Ah, heck, I'll suggest somewhere in the great Midwest--say, how about St Louis Union Station?  Right smack in the middle of the country. They run dinner trains out of Union Station during the summer months; we cab just add it there...Let's use that beautiful facility for the purpose it was built for! I'm just kidding, of course. We get lots of visitors passing through the city, but, I doubt there would be enough to keep it in business for many years. It's run to dream though, isn't it?


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2007)

The article mentions there are not longer connecting tracks so any move of the train would require hauling the train to another railroads tracks.

What is up with the current owner? He says he really wants the rail line to be converted into nature trails.


----------



## gswager (Apr 13, 2007)

printman2000 said:


> The article mentions there are not longer connecting tracks so any move of the train would require hauling the train to another railroads tracks.
> What is up with the current owner? He says he really wants the rail line to be converted into nature trails.



He wants to retire. It's true that it requires road transportation for the trainset from isolated railroad to the nearest spur railroad or siding and then assemply together.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, it looks mint, but does it come in the original box? If not, I just don't think I'm interested 

*j*


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 16, 2007)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Well, it looks mint, but does it come in the original box? If not, I just don't think I'm interested
> *j*


Are you A Lionel Collector, and what a box to put that train in.

I would say send it here but we only have 3 foot gage tracks.  :lol:


----------



## dan72 (Apr 30, 2007)

My wife and I are going to ride this in July for our anniversary. We figured we better do it now before it becomes a bike trail. 

I'm also a bit perplexed why the owner wants to see it become a bike trail. Right now, it does not look like it will happen as it would require $250,000 from the state to help purchase the right-of-way. From what I last read about a week ago, that funding has yet to happen.

This dinner train has been very popular for the area, so I think new owner(s) would certainly be able to make a go of it. It will be interesting to see what happens...

Dan


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 30, 2007)

dan72 said:


> My wife and I are going to ride this in July for our anniversary. We figured we better do it now before it becomes a bike trail.
> I'm also a bit perplexed why the owner wants to see it become a bike trail. Right now, it does not look like it will happen as it would require $250,000 from the state to help purchase the right-of-way. From what I last read about a week ago, that funding has yet to happen.
> 
> This dinner train has been very popular for the area, so I think new owner(s) would certainly be able to make a go of it. It will be interesting to see what happens...
> ...


Enjoy the evening on the train, Dan. We rode it several years ago and the food was outstanding!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> dan72 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I are going to ride this in July for our anniversary. We figured we better do it now before it becomes a bike trail.
> ...


Will do  Which car did you ride in? We are going to be in the grand dome.

Dan


----------



## dan72 (Apr 30, 2007)

Guest said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > dan72 said:
> ...


I forgot to ask, what is the route like? It looks like it doesn't run along that St. Croix river very long and heads off into woods. Kind of too bad as the area along the river is beautiful...

Dan


----------



## had8ley (Apr 30, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> dan72 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I are going to ride this in July for our anniversary. We figured we better do it now before it becomes a bike trail.
> ...


I enjoyed the train but the winery down the street caught my attention BEFORE I got to the train...


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 30, 2007)

dan72 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


The train was so booked the night we rode, that we were lucky to get on in short notice. The dome was booked so we were in a regular dining car.

Yes - it does head west into the woods and away from the river. But, as I remember it went trough some nice areas with a golf course and nice homes.

If you really like dinner trains, consider the one in North Woodstock, NH, the *CAFÉ LAFAYETTE*. It has to be the best one I've ever ridden.

The link to their web page is *HERE*

Picture from when we rode her some years ago and were in the dome.


----------



## dan72 (Jul 2, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> dan72 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I are going to ride this in July for our anniversary. We figured we better do it now before it becomes a bike trail.
> ...


My wife and I just took the train yesterday. What a great experience! We were in the Grand Dome (a former SP car) and it was a beautiful sunny day outside. The five-course meal was outstanding. We were able to walk through all of the cars and the conductor even took small groups in to one of the F7 units. That was quite an experience walking past a idling 16-cyldinder diesel!

I asked that staff about the fate of this train. The depot has already been sold and according to the staff, the bike trail is going to happen. No buyer yet for the train. I'm glad we had a chance to experience this, but I think it's a crying shame that after 20 years, this train will disappear.

Dan


----------

